

Syncplicity launches beta (Dropbox competitor) - sah
http://venturebeat.com/2008/04/15/syncplicity-launches-sync-software-beta/

======
tx
A service like this should really be integrated into every desktop "shell" and
configurable for various storage back-ends like FTP, WebDAV or Subversion.

Every desktop I work at has a link to an FTP folder on my site where I keep
various shared data. I also have ~/svn folder where I keep data I need
versioning for (not code). I wouldn't pay anyone money for what I already have
but I _would_ acquire DropBox if I were Apple or Microsoft and integrated it
into Explorer/Finder.

------
henning
Appears to be Windows-only. Dropbox is a better name.

~~~
kleevr
Syncplicity, those four consecutive consanants make my brain hurt a little
bit.

I second dropbox naming. Simplicitus Prime.

<\- SimplSync ->

~~~
kleevr
I realize simp|sync has 4 consecutive consants too, but it alliterates awfully
nice.

